# clipping when the weather is still in the 50 s



## krissy3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have a show in May (the 1st) we live 1500 meters up in the mountains , and the weather is still in the 50s. It doesnt look like its going to get any better for the next few weeks either, however the sun is strong here , and it feels very warm in the sun. My question is for those of you that live in colder climates , or high altitudes. I could get away with NOT clipping one horse for this show , as he has short hair , and a lot would come off with a good shampoo or 2, however the other has short fuzzy hair that has turned red, under that is a nice shiney black coat waiting to be shown. How many of you would go ahead and clip regardless of the 50 degree temp (16 celcus) and just keep them in blankets? I have plenty of blankets, but I like to turn them out in a big pasture during the day. and worry about blankets in pasture . I also want them to look their best for the show, its NOT a showmanship or halter show, just an in hand obsticle shcooling show.

thanks for your ideas

Kristen


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 23, 2010)

If it's not a show where you think clipping will give you an edge or you want to be super-competitive in, then I wouldn't clip.

If you do need to clip and it's cold, well that's what blankets are for. Put as many on as your horse needs.

Andrea


----------



## 4headleys (Apr 23, 2010)

If the weather is in the 50's during the day and the sun is warm when you turn them out then take the blankets off. I have my mini clipped and he wears his winter blanket at night since it gets down in the 30's. When he is turned out during the day and it is in the high 50's low 60's, I take his blanket off. Just keep in mind that you will need to regroom before you put the blanket back on at night. At least I do since my mini needs to roll in the dirtest part of the pasture he can find.

Also just watch him, if he looks to be shivering during turnout, put the blankets back on.


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 23, 2010)

If I had plenty of blanets I would. But I also don't turn my show horses out all day either. The sun burns their coat and its harder to keep them in show shape when they are grazing all day.


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 23, 2010)

I didnt clip..I shampooed... my shetland mare was fine, in the stall till she was mostly dry, BUT my refined AMHA mare was shivering from head to toe. It scared me so much that i decided nOT to clip. I had 3 blankets on her a fleece, a quilted stall blanket and an artic storm -30 degree blanket... she felt warm in an instant but kept shaking. this really freaked me out. I did a gut feeling thing and turned her out, no blanket, just a lot of space with the rest, they kicked their heels , rolled and ran like crazy, she was dry in a second, and immediatly stopped shaking. Hmmmm...Anyway, up here in the Alps the weather could change so fast that I dont feel safe risking it until mid May when I have to.The horses are dirty again , but at least I got the winter junk off their skin, and they smell nice. My pasture is bare, very little for them to eat, at this time, thats why I let them have 5 hours or so to run and play. I know it wont give you the 1st place winner, but it sure makes a happy, healthy , relaxed horse ...Ill take my blue 2nd place ribbon , if it means the horses are happy, and healthy minded. Thanks for the advise, all good , and worth much thought. Star lake tack got a nice order from me today.... more blankets that I dont need... better to be safe then sorry, especially in this climate.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 23, 2010)

Krissy,

I started clipping. The temps are ranging from 70 to 40 here. I wanted to see what I had under those coats and was very happy all are in good health and ready for show season. I just have to pull out the blankets when the weather dips. The only problem I had was with a bred mare. She is too fat for the girth strap om her blanky and I had to make shift my Arabs blanket for her. LOL!

Ellen


----------



## krissy3 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ellen, yep , I am worried that "its not all fluff " under there. That will be a big OH NO.... for me. The weather changed and I will clip 1 fuzz ball , and just tidy up the other, he has normal horse hair , no fuzz. (funny)


----------

